# Covid-19 numbers



## Pinkbear (Mar 15, 2020)

Just going to keep this going till this outbreak ends
I will update when I can

USA covid-19 numbers
Total cases - 3400 
Active cases - 3200 

Recovered - 59 (48%) 
Dead - 63 (52%) 

According to these numbers 52% of people with the viruse have died. Also remember folks, there is a high number of people who carry the viruse with no symptoms, and they are flat out not testing alot of people.

Source https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 15, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Just going to keep this going till this outbreak ends
> I will update when I can
> 
> USA covid-19 numbers
> ...



I don't want to be with a guy that points out numbers but none of this math adds up.

There are 3400 cases but only 3200 active cases which leaves 200 cases discrepancy.

If those discrepancy cases are going to be used in recovered and died then you are still 73 people shy of making your statistics accurate.

Maybe we can cite some sources to your information so we can either point out its faults or its accuracy.

CDC numbers are updated Monday through Friday.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 15, 2020)

63/3400 is not 52% dude. It's 1.85%. Adding unreported cases into the mix will lower the mortality rate further while bumping up the infection rate.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't want to be with a guy that points out numbers but none of this math adds up.
> 
> There are 3400 cases but only 3200 active cases which leaves 200 cases discrepancy.
> 
> ...



Just reporting the numbers provided.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 15, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 63/3400 is not 52% dude. It's 1.85%. Adding unreported cases into the mix will lower the mortality rate further while bumping up the infection rate.



The death rate numbers are off the totaled closed cases. 122 closed cases resulting in recovery or death. 

Yes now as the closed cases increase I'm sure the death numbers will drop


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> The death rate numbers are off the totaled closed cases. 122 closed cases resulting in recovery or death.
> 
> Yes now as the closed cases increase I'm sure the death numbers will drop



thank you. I’ve always considered that a better statistic then using open cases.... for obvious reasons.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 15, 2020)

US testing has hardly started ... plz see South Korea's numbers ... those are far more accurate ... remember you cannot have correct numbers until you know who has it ... including very mild and asystamactic case ...


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> US testing has hardly started ... plz see South Korea's numbers ... those are far more accurate ... remember you cannot have correct numbers until you know who has it ... including very mild and asystamactic case ...



Or just interpret them correctly. I.e if you’re sick enough to be in the group getting tested.... these numbers apply. If you’re general population then you have to include the unknown number of mild symptoms cases.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 15, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> US testing has hardly started ... plz see South Korea's numbers ... those are far more accurate ... remember you cannot have correct numbers until you know who has it ... including very mild and asystamactic case ...



Everyone will be healed and back to normal by the time they are prepared to test everyone lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2020)

Learn how to interpret data before you go stating ridiculous things.

the website you linked I check everyday. Great up to date information


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Never lived by statistics anyway!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 16, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Never lived by statistics anyway!




might die by one though :32 (19):


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 16, 2020)

How times (and the retard media) have changed... (Even without the political crap, you can see the frenzy as everyone has a smart-phone, is an expert in all things, and the media just thrives on scare tactics to control)... People just need to use some common sense, some thinking, some measurements.

Surprising how dumb the masses truly are... Ever watch LivePD? Now every 70 year old, church going black woman, melts down with fear and craziness even when pulled over for a minor traffic ticket. Say they are very scared. Everyone carries a moron remote and follows it (what it tells them) to a tee...


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2020)

^^^

~0.2% death rate vs ~3.0% death rate, so far. 15x multiple, still at the beginning, so To Be Determined


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 16, 2020)

I cannot understand why people keep quoting Covid-19 death at a 3% when its now been proven to be well under 1% .. see South Korean numbers with aggressive testing regimen (currently at .7% and dropping) ... if you do not include asymptotic and mild cases your numbers are wrong .. obviously China did not ... in fact the only way to truly know the the real numbers would be to test the entire population after it has passed like 6 months from now and see how many how people show anti-bodies for Covid-19 (anti-bodies will exist in people who had the disease and recovered) ... the true fatality number will be well south of 1% ...

To be clear a .7% death rate is still very high ..and must be taken seriously .. but the inflated numbers that is creating panic needs to stop being inaccurately reported ... also death rates for those under 50 years old will be FAR LOWER ... like in the .1% - .2% range ...




CJ275 said:


> ^^^
> 
> ~0.2% death rate vs ~3.0% death rate, so far. 15x multiple, still at the beginning, so To Be Determined


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I cannot understand why people keep quoting Covid-19 death at a 3% when its now been proven to be well under 1% .. see South Korean numbers with aggressive testing regimen (currently at .7% and dropping) ... if you do not include asymptotic and mild cases your numbers are wrong .. obviously China did not ... in fact the only way to truly know the the real numbers would be to test the entire population after it has passed like 6 months from now and see how many how people show anti-bodies for Covid-19 (anti-bodies will exist in people who had the disease and recovered) ... the true fatality number will be well south of 1% ...



I was just using the numbers that he posted. He chose US numbers.

And it's not apples to apples anyway, it all hasn't played out yet, thus my To Be Determined qualifier.


----------



## white ape (Mar 16, 2020)

I know this does not apply to the numbers, but I was doing research on where everyone is at for vaccines. They are saying that "fast tracked" would provide a vaccine that could be widely distributed in 12-18 months.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 16, 2020)

Could be far sooner (I know no wants to hear it - because it takes away from the doom & gloom theme) ... medications that have already been developed for other corona-viruses are being looked at that closely resemble this disease and will great reduce the time to develop both vaccine as well as anti-viral drugs ....

Also, other drugs previously approved by FDA and other agencies are being re-purposed that are currently in Trials in China and other countries (since February) ... they are NOT being developed from scratch which most people do not understand ... April will be a HUGE month for info from these Trial ..



white ape said:


> I know this does not apply to the numbers, but I was doing research on where everyone is at for vaccines. They are saying that "fast tracked" would provide a vaccine that could be widely distributed in 12-18 months.


----------



## white ape (Mar 16, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Could be far sooner (I know no wants to hear it - because it takes away from the doom & gloom theme) ... medications that have already been developed for other corona-viruses are being looked at that closely resemble this disease and will great reduce the time to develop both vaccine as well as anti-viral drugs ....
> 
> Also, other drugs previously approved by FDA and other agencies are being re-purposed that are currently in Trials in China and other countries (since February) ... they are NOT being developed from scratch which most people do not understand ... April will be a HUGE month for info from these Trial ..



That is a good point. The article did not dive into all of that (imagine that!!). Thank you


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> ^^^
> 
> ~0.2% death rate vs ~3.0% death rate, so far. 15x multiple, still at the beginning, so To Be Determined


 Dude, the current death rate is completely inaccurate. There are potentially millions who are infected that don't even know it and are still kicking. The death rate even as weak as it already is is no where near that high


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 17, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Just reporting the numbers provided.



are those CNN numbers


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 17, 2020)

USA 

Total cases 4667 ( +1267 cases since laste update) 

Active cases 4506 
Closed cases 161 
Recovered 74 (46%) 
Dead 87 (54%) 

60 year old and older is where the bulk of the deaths are coming from. I'm not saying if you're 60 or older your dead I'm just stating most deaths are coming from that age range


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 17, 2020)

USA Corona virus cases

A way more accurate way to look at this.

Total cases: 4506

Mild symptoms: 4494(99.733%)

Serious or Critical cases: 12(0.00267022%)


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 17, 2020)

I don’t want to be that guy but it’s been a week or so but last I saw there was 895 cases in the US.. out of 330million registered living in 2019 that’s .00024% of the population of which 9 died which is barely 9%... 
mans ofc like most CoVs, elderly and those with immunodeficiencies are the ones to go.   I’m sure it’s more now becaue that’s the nature of a virus.. and yes it will be seasonal

dit: source Johns Hopkins


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 17, 2020)

lmfao didn’t even see this. Glad you actually pay attention. Btw, I had mild-severe corona. Luckily my gf is a pharmacist and I had ramifications and doxycycline as soon as I started feeling like shit. I still hit fevers of 105 and shivering so bad at night she thought I was having a seizure .. no hueno but still alive and kicking



BigSwolePump said:


> USA Corona virus cases
> 
> A way more accurate way to look at this.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I don’t want to be that guy but it’s been a week or so but last I saw there was 895 cases in the US.. out of 330million registered living in 2019 that’s .00024% of the population of which 9 died which is barely 9%...
> mans ofc like most CoVs, elderly and those with immunodeficiencies are the ones to go.   I’m sure it’s more now becaue that’s the nature of a virus.. and yes it will be seasonal
> 
> dit: source Johns Hopkins




https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

I believe that it was Jin who originally posted this link, forgive me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 17, 2020)

DevilDoc87 said:


> lmfao didn’t even see this. Glad you actually pay attention. Btw, I had mild-severe corona. Luckily my gf is a pharmacist and I had ramifications and doxycycline as soon as I started feeling like shit. I still hit fevers of 105 and shivering so bad at night she thought I was having a seizure .. no hueno but still alive and kicking



Fook, Mate - you right? How long did it take ye to kick it? A fever of 105, it ain't nothin' to dismiss. That shite will kill ye. Yer a healthy young buck, too. Helps us to have a perspective on things when one of our own takes a hit. Hope yer well on the mend, Brother.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 17, 2020)

BOYS, I hate to bring the bad news but EVERYONE is going to die!


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> BOYS, I hate to bring the bad news but EVERYONE is going to die!



Even Ted Williams frozen head.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks brother.. it was no joke. I have a seriously strong immune system and it totally raped me, and not the good kind.. 
1 week of straight he’ll second week and shit and then okay..

What saved my ass is the quick preloading and following thru with the meds .. of kit for those I wold expect gone to the er for sure. Trust me 103 and up is frying your brain, I was honestly kinda scared.



NbleSavage said:


> Fook, Mate - you right? How long did it take ye to kick it? A fever of 105, it ain't nothin' to dismiss. That shite will kill ye. Yer a healthy young buck, too. Helps us to have a perspective on things when one of our own takes a hit. Hope yer well on the mend, Brother.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 18, 2020)

USA coronavirus count 

Cases 6441 +1774 cases since last update 
Active cases 6226 

Closed cases 215 
Death 109 (51%) 
Recovered 106 (49%)

Newest cases 
New York 
Texas 
Wisconsin 
Oregon 
North Carolina 
Iowa 
Kentucky 


San Francisco is already on lock down, there is talk of LA going on lock down too.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 18, 2020)

What a great way to crash the system and cause democracies to fall and tyrants to rise


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 18, 2020)

This damn Kung flu fcking everything up!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 19, 2020)

USA Has moved to number 6 globally!!!! We passed South Korea and France. 

Total cases 9269
Active cases 9009
Closed cases 260
Recovered 108 (42%)
Dead 152 (58%)


Almost everyday this week the total cases has climbed by 1000 or more. Expect the death rate to skyrocket over the next week. 
Its confirmed that it has hit the homeless population in California and we got alot of ****ing homeless people


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 19, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> USA Has moved to number 6 globally!!!! We passed South Korea and France.
> 
> Total cases 9269
> Active cases 9009
> ...




I will point out that America is the 3rd largest population in the world so comparing cases and even death in countries that are 1/5 of the size is apples to oranges.

I expect to see more cases here than France and South Korea simply because of the amount of people who come here for everything from business to pleasure. We are #1 in air travel in the world, meaning more people come here from other countries than any other country by more 8x every other country but China who is just above 300 million less travelers. More traffic equals greater risk and exactly why the president banned travel to/from Europe.

Also the death rate will not be anywhere near other countries who have subpar medical capabilities compared to the United States.

Again, more important statistics.

USA

Active cases: 9041

Mild condition: 8897(99%)

Serious/Critical: 64(1%)


FRANCE

Active: 8268

Mild: 7337(89%)

Severe: 931(11%)


SOUTH KOREA

Active:6527

Mild:6468(99%)

Severe:59(1%)


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 19, 2020)

Globally of the closed cases death has hit 10%. 1 in 100 people die from this virus. We are about 2000 cases behind Germany. I see us getting to the top 3 within the next week. No one in American is not taking this seriously. 

Total cases 13737 ( + 4468 cases since last update )
Active cases 13428 
Closed cases 309 
Recovered 108 ( 35% ) 
Dead 201 ( 65% ) +49 since last update. 

Top 5 states with highs cases 
New york 
Washington 
California 
New Jersey
Illinois 

I'm sure Florida will be number 1 in no time with all the dumbasses on spring break. And with Florida being alot of old people mark my words in the next 2 weeks the death with climb dramatically.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

Total cases 19393 ( +5656 cases since last update)
Active cases 18990
Closed cases 403 
Recovered 147 (36%)
Dead 256 (64%) 

California and New York are on lock down but honestly nothing different is being done. At work today is was just another day looking at the street. 

By tomorrow morning I guarantee we will pass Germany and Iran in cases, Spain is not far ahead. At that point we will be in 3re globally behind china and Italy. 

I honestly see us passing china in numbers. Now I know China numbers are probably not accurate but still.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 21, 2020)

Don’t get how they come up with those %s


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Don’t get how they come up with those %s




The % are off closed cases. 147 ( recovered ) + 255 ( dead) = 403 closed cases. Now what happened between an active case to a closed casein have no idea. And I'm sure alot of cases that at least don't report in death don't get report.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

Why do you keep posting partial statistics? Are you just a doom and gloom kinda guy? I almost feel like I am watching CNN or Fox.


19240 total infected by your website stats. CDC says 15219

19176 mild cases

64 severe cases

Total deaths 263

Less than 1% are even severe cases and even then less then half of those die.

Everyone knows that there are more active cases than what are being reported which makes the total deaths compared to total cases in the hundredths of one percent. All deaths are reported.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Why do you keep posting partial statistics? Are you just a doom and gloom kinda guy? I almost feel like I am watching CNN or Fox.
> 
> 
> 19240 total infected by your website stats. CDC says 15219
> ...



Sorry my numbers are not to your liking. I'm not posting serious vs mild cases...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 21, 2020)

View attachment 9475

cases in Canada by province as of 6PM EST on 3/20


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Sorry my numbers are not to your liking. I'm not posting serious vs mild cases...



Those are the most important pieces of information. In a time like this, I think that it is very important to give complete and accurate information. I am not saying that your pieces of information aren't important but posting partial information gives a bias and a false narrative which doesn't give a full picture of what is really happening. 

Your statistics give a false narrative that gives an uneducated reader the false idea that 64% of people with corona-virus dies and that is a complete an utter lie. The true number is less than 1%. Small inaccurate details like this is why there isn't any toilet paper on the shelves and people are having a hard time getting food at the grocery stores.

The media does it all the time and is why the majority of people don't watch mainstream anymore. This thread is a good idea if all information is shared instead of just pieces.

Just throwing this out there.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Those are the most important pieces of information. In a time like this, I think that it is very important to give complete and accurate information. I am not saying that your pieces of information aren't important but posting partial information gives a bias and a false narrative which doesn't give a full picture of what is really happening.
> 
> Your statistics give a false narrative that gives an uneducated reader the false idea that 64% of people with corona-virus dies and that is a complete an utter lie. The true number is less than 1%. Small inaccurate details like this is why there isn't any toilet paper on the shelves and people are having a hard time getting food at the grocery stores.
> 
> ...



I will start posting all numbers but I don't think critical or not matters.if you have the virus you can spread it wether your mild or critical so why does that matter? 

Like I said in other posts the percentage will change as more cases close but as of right now those are the number. Please do not try and down play this. Go ahead and look up videos of hospitals filled with patients wearing a fish tank over their heads trying to breathe. 

The White House tried to down pay this as a hoax and look at us now. I give usa 1 week before we are up to China numbers of cases and Italy number of deaths.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> I will start posting all numbers but I don't think critical or not matters.if you have the virus you can spread it wether your mild or critical so why does that matter?
> 
> Like I said in other posts the percentage will change as more cases close but as of right now those are the number. Please do not try and down play this. Go ahead and look up videos of hospitals filled with patients wearing a fish tank over their heads trying to breathe.
> 
> The White House tried to down pay this as a hoax and look at us now. I give usa 1 week before we are up to China numbers of cases and Italy number of deaths.



I am not down playing it at all. I see it as a serious health risk as well as a serious social and economic game changer.

I don't see the percentages changing in terms of how many people die vs how many people are infected but I do agree that the death toll will be much higher in the upcoming weeks as will the total infected.

Regardless of what we think. I believe that stating all of the facts are important.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am not down playing it at all. I see it as a serious health risk as well as a serious social and economic game changer.
> 
> I don't see the percentages changing in terms of how many people die vs how many people are infected but I do agree that the death toll will be much higher in the upcoming weeks as will the total infected.
> 
> Regardless of what we think. I believe that stating all of the facts are important.



Will do. .


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2020)

Global numbers. 

Total cases 304208
Deaths 12983


USA  is now 4th for most cases. We wre only 1000 cases behind 3rd... we have pasted china in cases per million people if you trust China numbers but they are at 80000 ... ask me by next week we will pass Italy and be in 2nd. 

Total cases 24142

Active cases 23683 
Mild 23691
Critical 64

Closed cases 459 
Recovered 171 ( 37% )
Dead 288 (63%) 

Top 5 worst states 
New york 
Washington 
New Jersey 
California 
Florida


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 21, 2020)

View attachment 9479

as of 9am EST Canada broke 1K


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 22, 2020)

Total cases 38165
Active cases 37591 
Mild 36883 ( 98% )
Critical 708 ( 2%) 

Closed cases 574 
Recovered 178 (31%)
Dead 396 (61%) 

Top 5 states 
New york 22717
Washington 1793
California 1550
New Jersey 1327
Louisiana 837

New york has such a high number becuz they are testing everyone... also that goes to show that this is actually alot worst then people think. 

Also we are closing in on 2nd place globally... we have the highest new cases of the world... I give us 5 days before we pass china in numbers... that's ****ing insane but not shocking. People in America are very stupid and think they are invincible... alot of people believe this is still a hoax or do not think its serious. 

Also another stat... from Jan 20 to march 20 we climbed to 200000 cases globally. From march 20 to today we hit 300000 cases.... if this pattern continues we will be at 1 million with in the week.


----------



## El Gringo (Mar 22, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Total cases 38165
> Active cases 37591
> Mild 36883 ( 98% )
> Critical 708 ( 2%)
> ...


I’d  take the word of a snake oil salesman over over an official  of the Chinese Communist Party


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 22, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Total cases 38165
> Active cases 37591
> Mild 36883 ( 98% )
> Critical 708 ( 2%)
> ...



The more this plays out, the more I realize the arrogance of Americans and how too much freedom works against us.

As the old timers die off and the new offended, I can be anything, don't tell me what to do kids take over. This country is doomed.

I doubt that any country will have the amount of cases or causalities that the US will have in the end.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 22, 2020)

View attachment 9489

canada cases jumped up about 300. This is from 9am today


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 22, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I’d  take the word of a snake oil salesman over over an official  of the Chinese Communist Party



Absolutely cant trust China numbers... but still. 



BigSwolePump said:


> The more this plays out, the more I realize the arrogance of Americans and how too much freedom works against us.
> 
> As the old timers die off and the new offended, I can be anything, don't tell me what to do kids take over. This country is doomed.
> 
> I doubt that any country will have the amount of cases or causalities that the US will have in the end.



Ask me trump needs to stop playing the "we're ok card" and get serious about this. I understand you don't want to cause mass panic but people need to understand this is just the start... this is going to get much worse in a very short amount of time. I'm taking maybe 1 - 2 weeks 



Voyagersixone said:


> View attachment 9489
> 
> canada cases jumped up about 300. This is from 9am today



That number is going to just keep climbing


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 22, 2020)

Cheers for the updates, Pinkbear!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 22, 2020)

If anyone does not believe the US is treating this seriously needs to become more informed ... major sections of the economy have been completely shut down ... travel ... hotels ... restaurants in many states ... all states will likely shut down these industries this coming week ... we are in for an economic free fall for the next 30 to 60 days ...


----------



## El Gringo (Mar 22, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> If anyone does not believe the US is treating this seriously needs to become more informed ... major sections of the economy have been completely shut down ... travel ... hotels ... restaurants in many states ... all states will likely shut down these industries this coming week ... we are in for an economic free fall for the next 30 to 60 days ...


Exactly. When ever has the the country shutdown public places and restaurants and givin out mass amounts of welfare and cut income tax. 

the same people complaining about the lack of action were saying certain people in government were racist when closing off travel from China in January. a bunch of hypocrites I tell you


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> If anyone does not believe the US is treating this seriously needs to become more informed ... major sections of the economy have been completely shut down ... travel ... hotels ... restaurants in many states ... all states will likely shut down these industries this coming week ... we are in for an economic free fall for the next 30 to 60 days ...



The health crisis aspect of this pandemic won’t peak for another 2 months or so (based on current modeling). 

I’d lower my expectations of when the economic free fall will be over. 

This is the still the tip of the iceberg. 

I wish it weren't


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> View attachment 9489
> 
> canada cases jumped up about 300. This is from 9am today



Wait til this morning... but it says at the bottom
I'm giving rough numbers

10000 tested
1400 positive
86800 negative


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 23, 2020)

Curious where your getting these stats? Not saying you are wrong, but the numbers I find currently on the CDC still show 15K co firmed cases.

These numbers are more than double that number.





Pinkbear said:


> Total cases 38165
> Active cases 37591
> Mild 36883 ( 98% )
> Critical 708 ( 2%)
> ...


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 23, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Curious where your getting these stats? Not saying you are wrong, but the numbers I find currently on the CDC still show 15K co firmed cases.
> 
> These numbers are more than double that number.




https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries

Just compared the CDC numbers to the site I'm using and they both around the same balance park.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 23, 2020)

USA 

Total cases 41569
Active cases 40878
Mild 97% 
Critical 3%

Closed cases 691
Recovered 187 27% 
Dead 504 73%


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 24, 2020)

View attachment 9507

Canada update for 3/23 at 6PM. Two days in a row of a 300/day increase in total cases


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 24, 2020)

Global update 

Total cases 400412 
Recovered 103748
Deaths 17451 

Top 5 countries 

China 81k 
Italy 63k
USA 48k
Spain 39k
Germany 31k 

I think we will hit a million cases by the end of the week with testing ramping up. Were looking at close to 100k per day now. 

They are not showing mild vs critical or closed cases... 

USA 

Total cases 48778 
Recovered 295
Deaths 588

Top 5 states 
NY 25k
NJ 2.8k
WA 2.2k
CA 2.2k
MI 1.3k 

USA has the highest daily new cases globally but that is mostly becuz we are testing like crazy. All states will start testing alot more becuz it's going to become a battle of numbers. They will help the states with most cases first. 

We will have the highest cases globally in no time but we are currently 6th in deaths worldwide. I think that we will continue to drop in position on deaths globally as this start to hit the less fortunate countries.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 24, 2020)

Some more fun numbers. 


The WHO says the mortality rate as of now is 3.4% if 50% of the global population gets it that's 132 million deaths. This also doesn't not include the indirect deaths such as starvation, homless none related medical due to no medical help. 

USA death numbers 

327million / 50% = 163.5 million 
163.5 million x 3.4% = estimated 5.5million  deaths in the us alone


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

View attachment 9511

Canada numbers From 6PM EST today. Steady 300/day increase


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 25, 2020)

Global numbers 

Total cases 461k 
Total deaths 20k 

Top 5 countries 
China 81k
Italy 74k
USA 64k 
Spain 47k 
Germany 37k


USA numbers 

Total cases 64k
Deaths 893 

Top 5 states 
New york 30k
New Jersey 4.4k
California 2.6k
Washington 2.4k
Michigan 2.2k


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

USA is already number 3? That didn’t take long


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 25, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> USA is already number 3? That didn’t take long



We have been 3rd for about a week now. We will pass Italy some time this week and china some time next week.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 26, 2020)

View attachment 9521


from 6pm today. 

massive jump in confirmed cases for Canada - 1,300 in a day. Reason is everything in Quebec was “probable” for the last few days and just moved over to confirmed.

about a 300 daily total case increase again


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 26, 2020)

Big number changes!

Global numbers 

Total cases 523k 
Deaths 23k 

Top 5 countries ( total cases / deaths )
China 81k / 3.2k 
USA 80k / 1.1k
Italy 80k / 8 2k
Spain 56k / 4.1k
Germany 43k / 239 

We did it guys. USA number 1 globally. I don't count china anymore. There are reports they are just not testing anyone to provide false numbers. If you don't test anyone there is no more new cases.... 

Next we hit half a million cases. At this rate we will hit a million this week. 
USA numbers 

Total cases 80.8k
Deaths 1.1k 

Top 5 states 
New york 37k 
New Jersey  6.8k
California 3.2k
Michigan 2.8k
Washington 2.5k 

Daily new cases 13.3k
Daily deaths 247 

I'm adding a new stat that I think is very important. Daily new cases and deaths. This daily number is the real indicator where we are heading


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 27, 2020)

USA numbers 

Total cases 100k
Deaths 1543

Top 10 states 
New york 44k 
New Jersey 8.8k
California 4.5k 
Michigan 3.6k
Mass 3.2k 
Washington 3.2k
Illinois 3k 
Florida 2.9k
Louisiana 2.7k
Pennsylvania 2.2k 

Daily new cases 17.2k 
Daily deaths 268 


Daily numbers are still climbing. Who knows when we will reach the peak.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 28, 2020)

USA numbers 

Total cases 122k 
Deaths 2.2k 

Top 5 states 
New york 53k
New Jersey 11k
California 5.5k
Michigan 4.6k
Washington 4.3k

Daily new cases 18k
Daily deaths 400

The daily deaths numbers are almost doubling each day. We are not even near the peak. This is going to get bad. They predict 2k deaths a day by mid April if drastic action is not taken.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 31, 2020)

Global Monday

Total cases 783k 
Deaths 37k 
Recovered 164k

Top 10 countries ( total cases / deaths )
USA 162k / 3.1k ( USA USA USA ) 
Italy 101k/ 11k
Spain 87k / 7.7k
China 81k / 3.3k
Germany 66k /645
France 44k / 3k
Iran 41k / 2.7k 
UK 22k / 1.4k
Switzerland 15k / 359 
Belgium 11k / 513


USA numbers

Total cases 162k 
Dead 3.1k 
Recovered 5.2k 
Daily new cases (3/29) 19.9k 
Daily new deaths (3/29) 363 

Top 10 states ( cases / dead ) 
NY 67k / 1.3k 
NJ 16k / 198
CA 7.1k / 145 
MI 6.4k 184 
MA 5.7k 56 
FL 5.7k 71
IL 5K 73
WA 4.8K 202 
PA 4.1K 51 
LA 4K 185


----------



## Jada (Mar 31, 2020)

Crazy.... man...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 1, 2020)

I find it interesting that the percentages stopped being posted here when more people recovered vs died. 

The recovered percentage will continue to increase while the death percentages will continue to decrease. Currently 81% recovered while only 19% died although the recovered number is grossly under reported because of millions that were never tested. The death number however is much closer since all deaths due to COVID are tested.

This is why I mentioned earlier that the total tested numbers be posted vs only the grossly skewed statistics that showed death percentages being so high which made COVID-19 contraction seem like a death sentence.

I look forward to seeing hundreds of thousands more people being officially recovered in the next few weeks while watching the death numbers slowly crawl upward.

The vast majority of people show little to no symptoms and those who do are recovering at an exponential rate vs those who are losing their lives.

We need much more positive these days than the gloom and doom surrounding this virus IMO.


----------



## pharmacist (Apr 1, 2020)

Be safe all!


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 1, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I find it interesting that the percentages stopped being posted here when more people recovered vs died.
> 
> The recovered percentage will continue to increase while the death percentages will continue to decrease. Currently 81% recovered while only 19% died although the recovered number is grossly under reported because of millions that were never tested. The death number however is much closer since all deaths due to COVID are tested.
> 
> ...



The website I'm using isn't posting the serious vs mild condition. I am posting recovered numbers becuz that is important to note and alot of news media are not reporting the recovery rate is very high. 

People living happily ever after doesn't make for good news... mass deaths doo does.

Also I think the most important numbers are daily numbers. When daily new cases drop and deaths drop then we know we are winning. Look at Italy numbers. They're numbers are finally dropping.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 1, 2020)

USA numbers 

Total cases 210k 
Dead 4.7k
Recovered 8.8k

Daily new cases ( 3/31) 27k
Daily deaths (3/31) 912 

Daily death has sky rocketed... 

American is ****ed becuz we think the government telling us to stay home is taking our rights away...****ing Americans and their rights.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 3, 2020)

USA numbers 

Total cases 266k
Dead 6.8k
Recovered 12k 

Daily new cases (4/2) 29.8k
Daily deaths (4/2) 968

Top 10 states ( cases / dead ) 

NY 102K 2.9k
NJ 29K 646
CA 11K 246
MI 10K 417
LA 10K 370
FL 9.5K 163 
MA 8.9K 154
PA 8.4K 102
IL 7.6K 157
WA 6.5K 272


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2020)

I've got a bridge to sell you if you think China is being honest about their numbers...


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 3, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've got a bridge to sell you if you think China is being honest about their numbers...



I stopped looking at China numbers awhile ago. They have been at 80k cases since like February... and very little deaths... 

This whole thing is they're fault and nothing will happen to them. They will continue to eat bats and spread more diseases.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 3, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've got a bridge to sell you if you think China is being honest about their numbers...



I mean, it's not like China has a history of lying to the world or anything?  Right?


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> I stopped looking at China numbers awhile ago. They have been at 80k cases since like February... and very little deaths...
> 
> This whole thing is they're fault and nothing will happen to them. They will continue to eat bats and spread more diseases.



Ohhhh... it came from a bbaaatttt!?


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 3, 2020)

German89 said:


> Ohhhh... it came from a bbaaatttt!?




I'm not sure but that's what the internet is having fun with. 

Also some say it comes from 5g internet.... 

So once again this proves to me no one knows what they are talking about and we are just a bunch of humans on a rock flying through space at 1000 mph.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 3, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> So once again this proves to me no one knows what they are talking about and we are just a bunch of humans on a rock flying through space at 1000 mph.



1.3 million mph technically...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...through-space-nasa-animated-video-2019-10?amp

mind=blown :32 (6):


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m an RN and it’s picking up here in my state now


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I’m an RN and it’s picking up here in my state now


Damn.  Be safe!


----------



## German89 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm not sure but that's what the internet is having fun with.
> 
> Also some say it comes from 5g internet....
> 
> So once again this proves to me no one knows what they are talking about and we are just a bunch of humans on a rock flying through space at 1000 mph.




I believe it came from a lab

5g network has a different agenda.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 6, 2020)

Global Monday 

Total cases 1.32 million 
Total deaths 73k 
Recovered 277k

Top 10 countries ( cases / dead ) 
USA 352k 10k
Spain 135k 13k 
Italy 132k 16k
Germany 101k 1.6k
France 98k 8.9k
Iran 60k 3.7k
UK 51k 5.3k
Turkey 30k 649
Switzerland 21k 762 
Belgium 20k 1.6 

I am no longer including china I'm my numbers. 

Also slot of countries just don't have the tests to perform them so honestly you can double all the total cases and I'm sure that's more close to the real number. Also I read these deaths do not count people dying outside of a hospital, so there's that...


USA numbers 

Total cases 352k 
Dead 10.3k
Recovered 19.2k
(4/5/20)
Daily new cases 25.3k 
Daily dead 1.6k 

Top 10 states 
NY 130k
NJ 37k
MI 15.7k
CA 15.2k
LA 14k
FL 13k
PA 12.9k
MA 12.5k
IL 11k
WA 7k


They are predictabling this will be the worst week for California, they are telling people to not go out at all. They believe we are at a critical point where our numbers can skyrocket. 

Yesterday our daily new numbers took a dip but I still think we are going to be trending up. I am now starting to hear about people who know someone with it. I so far know no one personally with it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 8, 2020)

USA numbers 

Total cases 418k
Dead 14.2k 
Recovered 22.1k 

Daily new cases (4/7) 33.3k
Daily dead (4/7) 1.9k

Top 10 states (total cases / dead )
NY 149k 6.2k
NJ 47K 1.5k
MI 18K 845 
CA 17.6K 451 
LA 17K 652
PA 16.2K 310
FL 15.4K 309
MA 15.2K 356
IL 13K 380
GA 9.9K 362

Daily dead is still climbing 4/7 was the largest amount of dead in 1 day world wide.

Daily new cases has not increased in 4 days... which is a good sign that we could be at are peak / flat point.  I would not get my Hope's up till it's been a full 10 days at least. 34k was our high daily new cases on 4/4 and we have not gone over that since then. 

I believe friday in California it will be mandatory to wear a face mask in public, this will come with a 1000$ if you don't. Idk how enforced it will be but that's alot more that just finding one to wear. 

I am sure many states will follow and I believe a couple already have this in law. 

Also they opened up wuhan china.... this should scare you a little and I m sure there is going to be another flood of new cases becuz of it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 14, 2020)

Global Tuesday 

Total cases 1.95m
Deaths 123k
Recovered 463k 

Top 5 countries cases/deaths 
USA 591k 24.6k
Spain 172k 18k
Italy 162k 21k
France 136k 14.9k
Germany 131k 3.2k 

Top 10 states in USA [cases/deaths]
NY 202k 10k
NJ 64k 2.4k
MA 26k 844 
MI 25k 1.6k
PA 25.3k 590
CA 24k 731 
IL 22K 794
FL 21k 524
LA 21k 884
TX 14.6k 318


----------



## PFM (Apr 14, 2020)

108 year old dies from coronavirus....


----------

